# Using an inactive relationship in a slicer



## rpmitchell (May 4, 2016)

Hello, can anyone answer the following question?

i have a fact table that I would like to filter with a slicer, but there is an inactive relationship between the slicer (lookup) table and the fact table. Furthermore, I want to use this slicer to filter a cube formula of the fact table.  Is there any way to do this?


----------



## akice (May 5, 2016)

Slicer's don't utilize inactive relationships as per se.   Measures do.  Add the USERELATOINSHIP function as one of the setfilter arguments to  CALCULATE.   

As far as cube formula, right click on the slicer and go to "Slicer Settings...".  At the top of the dialog box is a field labeled "Name to use in formulas".  Add the value listed there as a parameter to the CUBEVALUE function.

CUBEVALUE("ThisWorkbookDataModel",...,Slicer_MySlicer)


----------

